# hangi vs. ne



## Nickle Sydney

Merhaba, arkadaşlarım!

Can I replace "hangi" with "ne" in the following question?

1. Oturma odanızda *hangi* eşyalar var?
2. Oturma odanızda *ne *eşyalar var?

Şimdiden teşekkürler!


----------



## Rallino

Yeah, sounds fine to me.


----------



## Nickle Sydney

Sağ olun!


----------



## Purofesor

Actually, I disagree with* Rallino*. Yes, in many cases, "*hangi*" and "*ne*" can be used interchangeably in Turkish. However, in the examples above, the second sentence makes no sense to me.


----------



## Rallino

It makes sense to me as a shortened way of asking: _ne (tür) eşyalar var? Mesela ayağını uzatabileceği bir şeyler var mı? Evi eşyalı mı tuttu bilmiyorum, ondan soruyorum. Eğer yoksa ev hediyesi olarak götürürüz, _etc.

But I agree that "hangi eşyalar" is more standard. Perhaps I'm biased by regional manners of speaking.


----------



## KnnDmrl

1. Oturma odanızda *hangi* eşyalar var?
2. Oturma odanızda *ne *eşyalar var? 

You may replace "hangi" with "ne tür", but not with "ne" in this case. When you replace it with "ne", it may not give the true meaning of the sentence.


----------



## Cahittinsan

Nickle Sydney said:


> Merhaba, arkadaşlarım!
> 
> Can I replace "hangi" with "ne" in the following question?
> 
> 1. Oturma odanızda *hangi* eşyalar var?
> 2. Oturma odanızda *ne *eşyalar var?
> 
> Şimdiden teşekkürler!


Generally yeah you can but this (ne tür) is more true. .


----------

